# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ-Bewerbung per email?

## DevaShiva

Hallo!


Ich wrde gerne  einen Teil meines PJ  in den USA oder Kanada oder England machen....
Jetzt knnte ich mir entweder viel Arbeit machen und alle mglichen Krankenhuser per Post anschreiben - oder das ganze wesentlich schneller, einfacher und billiger per email. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht, wie gut das ankommt - hat hier jemand sich schon mal per email fr ein Auslands-PJ beworben?

----------


## avicenna

Email ist eigentlich auch der Standart zur Kontaktaufnahme in den Staaten. Erstmal via Emailanfragen und wichtige Punkte wie Dauer (16 Wochen nicht berall mglich), quivalenz, Wohnen, etc. klren und dann nach Absprache die Application forms ausfllen, meist haben die Medical schools vorgefertigte Bewerbungsbgen die man dann zugeschickt bekommt und ausfllen muss.
Grsse Avicenna

Hier noch ein Link fr die Medical school deiner Wahl:
http://www.aamc.org/members/listings/msalphaae.htm 
 ::-stud:

----------


## thrombos

USA Bewerbungen NUR per mail .. was die per Post wollen mailen die dann schon
England und Kanada ist verschieden ...
Schweiz hat bei mir per email mehrfach positive Resonanzen hervorgerufen.
Sdafrika akzeptiert nix anderes
Asien akzeptiert eher briefe und faxe ... email kommt nicht so gut 
................. das sind meine Erfahrungen

----------


## Half a Bee

Meine Erfahrungen sind eher anders. Hatte in den USA mehr Erfolg per Brief als E-Mail. Mir hat auch jemand an der Klinik mal gesagt, dass E-Mails hufig allzuschnell im Papierkorb landen.
Allso kann man generell nicht sagen, dass man sich NUR per e-mail bewerben sollte.


Viel Erfolg

----------

